# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Maxi cosi rodi xr

## koksy

Vec satima citam i po ovom i po jos bezbroj foruma o ovoj sjedalici a nikako da nadem konkretne info. Koliko je ustvari dobra tj. losa? Koliko sam shvatila ima dobre bocne zastite, na testovima je dobila dobre ocjene ali opet, u usporedbi s bezbroj drugih AS grupe II/III nekako se malo njih odlucuje bas za nju. Barem tako vidim po novijim temama.
Kolika je cijena, gdje se moze kupiti? 
Malac ima 16,5 kg, i ja bi rado da dode do 18 kg prije vece AS al ovaj mu je stvarno premala tj. najvisi utor pojasa mu je 2 prsta ispod ramena sto je, koliko ja znam, definitivan znak da ju je prerastao.
Molim info sto prije jer cemo ovih dana u shoping...

----------


## domy

Mi imamo tu autosjedalicu.-
Kupili smo ju prije2,5godine u baby media shopu i platili 1000kn.
Ja sam zadovoljna jedino mi je koma kad zaspi obično mu se iskrivi vrat ili mu glava pada naprijed.
Probali smo i sa onim jastučićima i nismo imali uspijeha

----------


## koksy

A kaj se ne moze malo spustit u polulezeci? Il sam ja to negdje krivo procitala...

----------


## martinaP

Nije to ni blizu ležećem položaju.

Imamo ju mi. Meni je ok, osim što mi se čini da navlaka neće izdržati onoliko dugo koliko bi nam ta AS trebala služiti. Dosta je komotna, A. je "komad djeteta", i sasvim mu je udobna (Romer Kidfix mi se činila uža).

----------


## tua

Dobro si pročitala, ali ti taj mali nagib ništa ne znači zapravo. Mi smo malcu na dužem putovanju kad bi zaspao, podmetnuli nešto izmedu vrata i ramena sa strane jer mu se par puta dogodilo da se zaleži.
Ali, realno, koliko djeca te dobi spava u vožnji? Iznimke su ovako par puta godišnje neka duža putovanja.

evo, kopiram ti što sam već pisala o njoj:
Početno

    Mi imamo mc rodi xr, nemamo isofix u autu, tako da nismo ni gledali ove s njim. Imamo je više od godinu dana, zadovoljni s njom. Čak sam razmišljala koju bi joj manu navela i ne mogu se sjetiti...ako ti je bitno- može se kao podesiti nagib kad dijete spava, ali meni to nije uspjelo, pa je tih par puta kad je malac zaspao mm to napravio.
    Cijena nekih 1100 kn je bila
    Udobnost: meni se čini da baš lijepo "sjedne" u nju, baš suprotno od ovod što pričaš, ali to možda ovisi i o nagibu sjedala u autu...
    Podesivost: osim po visini, mogu se i bočne stranice raširiti
    Mislim da je dobro ocjenjena, ne sjećam se više. Ne bi ju kupili da nije

    Ako je bitno: lako se seli, stavljali smo je u par auta i svugdje je dobro sjela, nije problem skinut navlaku... Nama je super.

    Nadam se da sam pomogla, makar mc sad ima novu u toj grupi.

----------


## koksy

Hvala vam svima! 
*tua* koju novu? Nisam nigdje naisla na nju... A i ako je cijena veca od 1200 kn nebi ju ni uzimala, zato mi se najvise i svidjela ova mc rodi xr jer nije preskupa, kao sto je recimo romer, a opet mi se cini sigurnom. Iako mi jaaako rijetko putujemo negdje dalje, najcesce je to relacija vrtic-doma, on bas voli spavati u autu i zaspi vec nakon 10 min voznje pa mi je bitno da se bar malo moze nagnuti da mu bas ne visi glava. A najbitnija mi je mogucnost podesavanja visine pojasa jer je on nizak pa se samo bojim da mu pojas nebi dobro sjeo. A naravno, u ducanu bas nisu pretjerano spremni dati da se isproba. Mi imamo Peugeot 307 koji ima dosta siroka sjedala i mali nagib, sto je ustvari dobro jer je svaka AS dosad dobro sjela na sjedalo.

----------


## martinaP

Sad postoji Rodi air:

http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=212698

----------


## domy

Da ima da se kao malo može nagnuti ali ti je to neznatno nakon one 9-18, ali opet bolje išta nego ništa.
Ova nova mi je ista kao stara bar po fizičkom izgledu, samo ima drukčiji naziv

----------


## koksy

Koliko ja znam slovenski (a ne znam) jedina razlika izmedu air i xr je sto air ima malo jacne bocne zastite?
Ne znam jel to onda ona koju mi je jedna prodavacica pokazivala i govorila mi da ta AS ima airbag  :Shock:  Naravno, na moje cudenje objasnila mi je da ima podebljane bocne jastucice kod glave.  :Rolling Eyes:   Bila je 1500 kn kolko se sjecam.

----------


## martinaP

koksy, ako ga već nemaš, imam ti onaj bon od 100 kn za MC sjedalice koji sam dobila u DM_u kad se Z. rodila, a ne treba mi.

----------


## anamariazg

> Koliko ja znam slovenski (a ne znam) jedina razlika izmedu air i xr je sto air ima malo jacne bocne zastite?
> Ne znam jel to onda ona koju mi je jedna prodavacica pokazivala i govorila mi da ta AS ima airbag  Naravno, na moje cudenje objasnila mi je da ima podebljane bocne jastucice kod glave.  Bila je 1500 kn kolko se sjecam.


znaci jedina razlika je u tome za glavu?? 
koliko vidim cijena nije bas 1500kn nego 1100... http://www.eburza.hr/maxi-cosi/index...enu=8&action=2 . da li je XR jeftinija od ove airprotect?

----------


## koksy

Eto, nakraju kupili XP jer XR vise nema nigdje...Navodno da ih vise nece ni dobivat! Nije bilo ni AIR a malcu se XP svidjela, isprobali smo je, dobra je, i uzeli je. Samo mi nikako nije jasno zasto se vise ne prodaje XR! Zna li netko od strucnijih?
Nema mi smisla nikakvog, logicnije bi bilo da je XP vise ne prodaje posto je stariji model...

----------


## Cathy

Da ne otvaram novu temu, jel netko ima Rodi sa isofix-om i kako je zadovoljan?
Gledala sam web dućan u Sloveniji i nema je u ponudi, ili ju ja nisam u stanju naći. :Grin:

----------


## daddycool

http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=228243

----------


## Cathy

> http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=228243


Hvala

----------


## Šuška

Pomagajte, ne mogu više pretraživati, zabolila me glava.

Koja je razlika između *maxi cosi rodi xp* i *maxi cosi rodi sps*.
Za ovu drugu ne mogu naći ocjene na ADAC-ovim stranicama.
To je ova:
http://www.magicbaby.hr/autosjedalic...di-sps-hr.html

----------


## koksy

Mislim da, kad bi donosila odluku izmedu te dvije uzela bi xp. Osobno ju i imam i zadovoljna sam. Sad sam gledala sliku te tvoje i sliku od xp, cini mi se da xp ima bolje bocne zastite i udobnije sjediste tj. booster. A i gledam i ne kuzim gdje na toj sps prolazi donji pojas...

----------


## Cathy

> Pomagajte, ne mogu više pretraživati, zabolila me glava.
> 
> Koja je razlika između *maxi cosi rodi xp* i *maxi cosi rodi sps*.
> Za ovu drugu ne mogu naći ocjene na ADAC-ovim stranicama.
> To je ova:
> http://www.magicbaby.hr/autosjedalic...di-sps-hr.html


SPS je najstarija varijanta Rodice, sa najslabijom zaštitom. Nama je to uvijek bila za drugi auto u kojem se manje vozimo.

----------


## Šuška

Danke  :Smile:

----------


## Galija

> Koja je razlika između *maxi cosi rodi xp* i *maxi cosi rodi sps*.
> Za ovu drugu ne mogu naći ocjene na ADAC-ovim stranicama.


*Razlika Rodi SPS i Rodi XP
*Rodi SPS ima slabiju ocjenu na crash testovima, dakle manje je siguran od Rodi XP.
Rodi SPS se može podešavati samo po visini za razliku od Rodi XP koji se može podešavati i po visini i po širini.
Rodi SPS je jeftiniji od Rodi XP.

*Razlika Rodi XP i Rodi Air Protect
*Razlika je jedino u tehnologiji izrade bočne zaštite. Air protect ima moderniju air tehnologiju. 
Sve ostale karakteristike i funkcije ove dvije sjedalice kao i njihova ocjena sigurnosti su iste.
Cijena im je ista (barem u Sloveniji).


*Molim pomoć
*Bila bih jako jako zahvalna ako mi netko može objasniti kako se XP podešava po širini?
Zagubila sam svoje upute, a nisam našla niti u manualu koji se može downloadati sa službenih stranica MC-a downloadati.

Eto i još za kraj da kažem da mi imamo Rodi XP već 3 godine i da sam jako zadovoljna. Nedavno smo kupili i drugog (za mlađeg klinca).

----------


## Maruška

Samo rukom gurneš/raširiš ona "krila" koja su u visini ramena (tako je barem na XR).

----------


## Galija

Tak sam si nekak i mislila, čak sam i probala ali nisam htjela prejako da nekaj od plastike ne pukne.
Bum probala ponovo.
Hvala!

----------


## Olivija

gdje kupiti? stariji ima već dvije godine xr, i sad trebam i mlađemu uzeti, i kak oni vole sve isto, a i vidim da im je stvarno ok ta sjedalica, mislila sam uzeti i njemu. eventualno airprotect. samo nešto tražim po webu pa ih slabo ima... u sloveniji je 150 € a po adacu bi trebala biti 110€ a i ako me sjećanje ne vara, toliko sam platila i prije 2 godine u turbolimaču...

----------


## Olivija

e, da, i zašto vidim npr. Bebe confort Rodi xp http://www.svijet-beba.hr/bebe-confo...xp__8170-2.htm po toj nekoj nižoj cijeni?

----------


## koksy

Ja uzela u west gate u baby centru, 1100 kn kostala.

----------


## Šuška

> e, da, i zašto vidim npr. Bebe confort Rodi xp http://www.svijet-beba.hr/bebe-confo...xp__8170-2.htm po toj nekoj nižoj cijeni?


Zar je to isto što i maxi cosi rodi? Sad sam opet zbunjena.

Moram se pohvaliti. Mi smo ponosni vlasnici ove:
http://www.magicbaby.hr/autosjedalic...rotect-hr.html
(checker blue) i divna nam je.

----------


## Olivija

*šuška* - ma ime ime zbunjuje, a i ovako na malim sličicama djeluju prilično nalik. je'l to došlo do nekog spajanja tvrtki?...  baš je dobar uzorak!

----------


## Olivija

da, evo vidim da je to ista kompanija u pozadini. poslala sam im upit, pa ću javiti jesu li što odgovorili!

----------


## daddycool

dorel koji je vlasnik maxi cosi-a kupio je i bebe confort

----------


## makita

Napiminjem za one koji su u nedoumici da se menio sa MC rodi xr navlaka jaaako ofucala, tj. "raspada" se od sunca, i to nakon 3 godine. Nova navlaka je skoro 400 kn. Kupila sam ljetnu i stavit ću preko pokidanog, na nekim mjestima su se stvorile rupe koje su i 2 cm široke :/

----------


## Maruška

A naša k'o nova. ?!  :Confused: 
Vjerojatno ima više vrsta materijala...

----------


## mirjana

mi za stariju imamo Rodi XR već cca 5 godina, još je ko nova, ali je neki glatki materijal

mlađoj smo kupili ovaj Air Protect. materijal na prvu izgleda ugodniji, ali pun je sintetike, sva joj se kosa naelektrizira


imali smo prije toga Priori, e njoj se navlaka skroz poderala

----------


## Maruška

I Priorica XP nam je k'o nova (koristimo ju šest godina).  :Smile: 
Vjerojatno i tu ima više vrsta materijala...

----------

